# GFS 13km



## Knyght (6 Mar 2015 às 10:34)

Bom dia,

Alguém sabe sobre o upgrade do GFS? Parece que nos primeiros 10 dias passará a ser um modelo de alta resolução 13km. Embora tenha existido um recuo porque os ficheiros estavam a sair muito grandes.

Mas pela informação que entro fico sem saber muito bem, em que ponto esse upgrade ficará. Que pelos vistos é para fazer frente ao ECMWF, mas com os mesmos 4 run's diários....

Abraço


----------



## rozzo (6 Mar 2015 às 15:53)

Knyght disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Alguém sabe sobre o upgrade do GFS? Parece que nos primeiros 10 dias passará a ser um modelo de alta resolução 13km. Embora tenha existido um recuo porque os ficheiros estavam a sair muito grandes.
> 
> ...



Já reparaste nisso com algum atraso... 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/modelos-gfs-meteopt-com.3398/page-14
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...a-entidades-novidades.1323/page-4#post-464974


----------



## Knyght (9 Mar 2015 às 10:23)

Rozzo obrigado pela informação, isto quer dizer que já se encontra fully operacional correcto?!

Entretanto consegues me fornecer um daqueles mapas sobre a Madeira?! Da orografia agora representada?! Daquela que vi na península Ibérica pelos vistos encontra-se uma representação subjectiva da média dos 13Km.

Abraço


----------



## rozzo (9 Mar 2015 às 15:25)

Knyght disse:


> Rozzo obrigado pela informação, isto quer dizer que já se encontra fully operacional correcto?!
> 
> Entretanto consegues me fornecer um daqueles mapas sobre a Madeira?! Da orografia agora representada?! Daquela que vi na península Ibérica pelos vistos encontra-se uma representação subjectiva da média dos 13Km.
> 
> Abraço



Já há está operacional há largas semanas.

Como é de esperar num global a representação de ilhas no meio do oceano é muito fraca, poucos pontos. Basicamente a Ilha da Madeira são 3 pontos juntos no meio do mar. Ainda assim pensei que estivesse representada com menor altitude. Basicamente o GFS vê um penhasco enorme.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2015 às 20:45)

rozzo disse:


> Como é de esperar num global a representação de ilhas no meio do oceano é muito fraca, poucos pontos. Basicamente a Ilha da Madeira são 3 pontos juntos no meio do mar. Ainda assim pensei que estivesse representada com menor altitude. Basicamente o GFS vê um penhasco enorme.



Que longo caminho ainda falta percorrer até termos modelos globais realmente à altura das expectativas dos utilizadores.


----------

